# High temps on an ASUS ROG laptop



## SlySkill (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

I just bought an ASUS ROG GL552VX for photo editing and the CPU temps a quite high especially on one of the cores when i export photos from Lightroom and the fans are going to the maximum speed. The CPU (I7-6700HQ) reaches 91°C and stays at 49-55°C in idle.
I am not gaming at all.
Are these temps normal? See the screenshot attached.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 25, 2017)

No them temps are NOT normal! You have intake vents on the bottom of that laptop, are you sure they are not being hindered? I would also recommend a laptop cooler like this>>> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J0NZYOK/?tag=tec06d-20




I use this one and have a very similar laptop in my sig and my max temps are around 62Cels on full load with the cooler and room temperature 22.77 Cels.

Welcome to TPU!

EDIT what are your ambient room temperatures?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 25, 2017)

SlySkill said:


> 49-55°C in idle.



No that is not normal, this CPU should run around 30~35 idle...
Something is blocking the intake/exhaust vents..

If this is not the case, RMA!



DRDNA said:


> EDIT what are your ambient room temperatures?



^This, if your ambient temp is over 30 degrees C it would be possible.


----------



## therealmeep (Mar 25, 2017)

Something about that seems a little warm, my gl551jw (4720HQ) stays around 30c-40c (ambient anywhere from 22c to about 26c)at idle and usually tops out at about 80c during heavy CPU use (gaming, virtualization, etc) can we get some CPU utilization percentages to go along with the temps?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Clean all vents and fans out, do not obstruct vents, get a secondary laptop cooler.

Replace thermal compound on cpu. Otherwise send it back. Laptops that are thin tend to do the worst on temperatures.


----------



## SlySkill (Mar 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Clean all vents and fans out, do not obstruct vents, get a secondary laptop cooler.
> 
> Replace thermal compound on cpu. Otherwise send it back. Laptops that are thin tend to do the worst on temperatures.



I just replaced the thermal compund on CPU + GPU and now stays on 40 °C idle and 75-80°C maximum on a Lightroom export job.
It goes to 91°C in Prime95 after only 10 seconds of test and i stopped it.
The heatsink and the cooler are very clean.
What do you think?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## therealmeep (Mar 25, 2017)

Temps sound better, but what is your room temperature? Also, what are your windows power cpu configuration? If your minimum processor state is set to something around 100% the 40c sounds a bit better.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2017)

SlySkill said:


> I just replaced the thermal compund on CPU + GPU and now stays on 40 °C idle and 75-80°C maximum on a Lightroom export job.
> It goes to 91°C in Prime95 after only 10 seconds of test and i stopped it.
> The heatsink and the cooler are very clean.
> What do you think?
> ...



You are fine, prime 95 etc are designed to put a system through the works.


----------



## SlySkill (Mar 26, 2017)

therealmeep said:


> Temps sound better, but what is your room temperature? Also, what are your windows power cpu configuration? If your minimum processor state is set to something around 100% the 40c sounds a bit better.



At the moment my room temperature is around 22-25C. I will have to check the cpu power config when i'll power up the laptop. Thanks! 



eidairaman1 said:


> You are fine, prime 95 etc are designed to put a system through the works.



So everything is ok now with these temps? I saw that ASUS uses very cheap materials for these laptops. I should've buy a HP or DELL with similar configuration.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2017)

SlySkill said:


> At the moment my room temperature is around 22-25C. I will have to check the cpu power config when i'll power up the laptop. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> So everything is ok now with these temps? I saw that ASUS uses very cheap materials for these laptops. I should've buy a HP or DELL with similar configuration.



They all tend to be cheap, unless if you get a laptop the size of a textbook and a half. Then you are paying a arm etc and they are desktop replacement or true gaming laptop.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 26, 2017)

HP and Dell don't do that good of a job, either and is certainly worse than Asus ROG.

Afterall, Asus ROG brand is one of top of line for gaming laptops. You may just have a leaky chip.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 26, 2017)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod..._re=laptop_cooling_pad-_-34-992-913-_-Product

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod..._re=laptop_cooling_pad-_-34-953-033-_-Product


----------



## SlySkill (Mar 29, 2017)

I just ran a Cinebench R15 benchmark and the temp went up to 84c.
This is after i changed the thermal paste. Should i get rid of the laptop or it's just because the benchmarks are pushing the CPU to the maximum?
I've tested the 2033 Metro game and the temps are going up to only 80c.

What should i do?
Thanks.


----------



## basco (Mar 29, 2017)

is the cpu downclocking during cinebench?
80° during gaming sounds fine to me for a laptop whithout a extra cooling pad(and they should work whithout it)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 29, 2017)

A lot of times when there is a single Core and its running much hotter than the others, it can be indicative of poor heatsink  contact ,or poor thermal paste application/performance.

 Also cooling vents, cooling fan , heat dissipation system in general needs cleaning

 Last year I repaired a Dell laptop for a buddy that was behaving similar to what yours is doing and the heat dissipation system was entirely clogged with lint, and the thermal paste was just about the same as the toothpaste thats  on the outside of the toothpaste tube that dries out hard


----------



## SlySkill (Mar 29, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> A lot of times when there is a single Core and its running much hotter than the others, it can be indicative of poor heatsink  contact ,or poor thermal paste application/performance.
> 
> Also cooling vents, cooling fan , heat dissipation system in general needs cleaning
> 
> Last year I repaired a Dell laptop for a buddy that was behaving similar to what yours is doing and the heat dissipation system was entirely clogged with lint, and the thermal paste was just about the same as the toothpaste thats  on the outside of the toothpaste tube that dries out hard



Well, the laptop is brand new and i replaced the thermal compound few days ago. 
Usually the 2nd and the 4th core are running hotter, especially the 2nd one.


----------



## basco (Mar 29, 2017)

you can select in cinebench how much cores ya want to use
my cpu has a diff of 10° between hottest and coldest
keep care when opening your notebook that the screws dont get worn-out.


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 29, 2017)

my 2670qm easily goes past 90 if i leave it on auto fan during rendering/encoding

i do have a max fan button, that doesnt really make it go below 90 though... especially if it's towards the turbo speed rather than the base speed at full load

i dont understand why you people are acting like a laptop with very small pieces of metal (surface area) & a small blower fan will be capable of the desktop cooling we're used to

i also dont understand why you people completely ignore manufacturer targets, intel having a tjmax in the 90s & laptop makers going for the lowest fan speed for the lowest noise without obvious throttling

those temps after doing the paste sound great to me for an i7 at full load in a laptop form factor


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 29, 2017)

SlySkill said:


> Well, the laptop is brand new and i replaced the thermal compound few days ago.
> Usually the 2nd and the 4th core are running hotter, especially the 2nd one.



And what are your load temperatures now and idle temperatures now?

 If it's 84° after running cinebench you should be fine. As  @kn00tcn said, those CPUs can go up into the 90s.

 If those times are making you uncomfortable you're going to need to set a more aggressive fan profile. But manufacturers tend to air on the side of silence, so temps can get up towards the higher end of the scale


----------



## SlySkill (Mar 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> And what are your load temperatures now and idle temperatures now?
> 
> If it's 84° after running cinebench you should be fine. As  @kn00tcn said, those CPUs can go up into the 90s.
> 
> If those times are making you uncomfortable you're going to need to set a more aggressive fan profile. But manufacturers tend to air on the side of silence, so temps can get up towards the higher end of the scale



The idle temp is around 40c at the moment.


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 30, 2017)

see, idle temperatures in particular have no relation to anything on their own

if your room temperature is warm, your idle goes up / if asus decides to keep the fan silent on idle, your idle goes up

the only thing anyone should care about is real world (not a burn-in) load temp, it should be in a place where the cpu is not throttling (like, below 1ghz) trying to cool itself off, & where the fan is not at max speed so there is room to cool it further OR max fan speed results in 80 something degrees

(though, a burn-in test shouldnt result in a disaster, it should last a bit, maybe throttle at times)

everything is clean, fresh paste that actually lowered temps, there's nothing else to do on a laptop, this is the limit of physics when using standard paste & standard copper heatsinks/heatpipes


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 30, 2017)

Laptops get hot, laptop CPUs get hot, if you checked dust, vent blocking and put on new paste then that is all you can really do.

If you still don't like it, get a fat laptop without nice logo but with good cooling. Laptop CPUs can run into their throttle point and this one does.


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 30, 2017)

the throttle point is past 90, well, we dont really know until we see the clocks drop in realtime, so i wouldnt say this one hits the throttle point, not until the summer during rendering


----------



## SlySkill (Mar 30, 2017)

kn00tcn said:


> the throttle point is past 90, well, we dont really know until we see the clocks drop in realtime, so i wouldnt say this one hits the throttle point, not until the summer during rendering



Yeah, i am thinking about the summer to be quite honest, but because i am not gaming and the temps are going up only when exporting from Lightroom, i don't think it's really a problem unless is going over 90c.
So at the moment it's 40c Idle, maximum 80 when exporting from Lightroom and that's pretty much it. I guess it's the maximum i can get from a laptop like this.
Thank you all for your replies, you were very helpful. ^_^


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2017)

Those aren't abnormal for that model laptop.


----------



## SlySkill (Apr 1, 2017)

So while working on Lightroom and Photoshop the temps gone up to 89c again. I guess i do not have any other choices but to return the laptop.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2017)

Those temps are *still* perfectly normal for that laptop.


----------



## SlySkill (Apr 3, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Those temps are *still* perfectly normal for that laptop.


Some here are saying i should return it, some say it's perfectly normal. I'm confused now.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 3, 2017)

While there are a lot of knowledgeable members replying this one stands out.


cdawall said:


> Those temps are *still* perfectly normal for that laptop.


Not that I'm in to blowing other people's trumpets for them, respect where it is due


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 3, 2017)

To remove the confusion:

https://communities.intel.com/thread/112251

Quote:
1.While the system is idle:
You can expect temperatures from 30°C to 40°C.
2.While the system is under high load:
Temperatures may vary from 70°C to 90°C.
3.Which temps are dangerous:
Over 100°C, information can be found here (*look for TJunction).
4.And which temperatures would be OPTIMAL while playing some heavy game like GTA V for 1 hour without break for an example?
As the temperature fluctuates, there isn't a specific temperature, it can go up to 100°C and could drop to 80°C or 90°C.
5. And is downclocking of the CPU safe?Could it lower the CPU temperature? Also would the game lag if the CPU is downclocked?Also on which temperature this CPU starts throttling, and how can I test it to know if it is throttling?And which temperatures could short the CPU's lifespan?
Altering the CPU frequency may affect the system stability and it is unsupported, it also voids the warranty of your product.
Intel® Processors will shut down your system automatically in case the system overheats, this to prevent any damage to the system.


NOW: this is an answer to your CPU specification limits. Your LAPTOP specifications are another thing, and that is what @cdawall is referring to and also what I was referring to: the vast majority of laptops do not provide adequate cooling to keep these CPUs from their throttle points. Going towards or above 85-87 C = throttling.

If your laptop is dust-free then the only logical next step is to open it up and replace the TIM.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2017)

SlySkill said:


> Some here are saying i should return it, some say it's perfectly normal. I'm confused now.



I work with these units on a daily basis. The latops all bring temps up to that level. There are several reasons for this, higher fan speeds annoy users, burn through the battery faster and have been long since proven to not improve longevity of the CPU. 

For perspective the release price on my Thinkpad yoga 12 was something like $1700 (i7 5500u, 8GB, pair of SSD's etc) it is just the CPU being cooled and it runs into the 80-90C range easily doing VM's etc. I mention the price to point out it doesn't matter what the laptop costs, that is just how warm they run.


----------



## Agentbb007 (Apr 3, 2017)

There was a similar thread on the ROG forums and they said it was fixed with bios update 3.0.  So I would check to make sure you're running the latest bios.


----------



## SlySkill (Apr 3, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> To remove the confusion:
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/112251
> 
> ...



I have replaced the TIM few days ago and the temps are almost unchanged. I used Arctic Silver 5.
Thanks for your reply.



cdawall said:


> I work with these units on a daily basis. The latops all bring temps up to that level. There are several reasons for this, higher fan speeds annoy users, burn through the battery faster and have been long since proven to not improve longevity of the CPU.
> 
> For perspective the release price on my Thinkpad yoga 12 was something like $1700 (i7 5500u, 8GB, pair of SSD's etc) it is just the CPU being cooled and it runs into the 80-90C range easily doing VM's etc. I mention the price to point out it doesn't matter what the laptop costs, that is just how warm they run.


But aren't these temps too dangerous for the motherboard and other components around the CPU? I don't plan to change the laptop earlier than 2 years or maybe 3 before i can upgrade.
I also have an I7-6700k in a desktop and it doesn't even reach 80c when doing heavy tasks like exporting 700-1000 photos from Lightroom.
The IDLE temp on 6700K is 20-27c and the laptop doesn't go below 40c.



Agentbb007 said:


> There was a similar thread on the ROG forums and they said it was fixed with bios update 3.0.  So I would check to make sure you're running the latest bios.



I updated the BIOS as fast as i could after i bought the laptop so i don't think it has any effect on my laptop.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes, 90c+ would be dangerous to components. But here is the thing. Just because a CPU is running at 90c, it doesn't mean the entire board is. Heatpipe quickly pulls the heat away from it and rest of motherboard in its immediate vicinity will be around 60c from my own experience.

Please do not compare a desktop temp to a laptop. Just compare the size and headroom a desktop has. Just comparing the sizes of heatsinks found in desktop and laptop would give you an idea.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 3, 2017)

@SlySkill 

I was curious, is this your first "performance" grade laptop?


----------



## SlySkill (Apr 3, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Yes, 90c+ would be dangerous to components. But here is the thing. Just because a CPU is running at 90c, it doesn't mean the entire board is. Heatpipe quickly pulls the heat away from it and rest of motherboard in its immediate vicinity will be around 60c from my own experience.
> 
> Please do not compare a desktop temp to a laptop. Just compare the size and headroom a desktop has. Just comparing the sizes of heatsinks found in desktop and laptop would give you an idea.


This makes sense. Thanks for the answer. Well, even in this situation, isn't this temp shortening the life of the CPU?
6700HQ is designed to support even 100c but still.



jboydgolfer said:


> @SlySkill
> 
> I was curious, is this your first "performance" grade laptop?


Well, it is. I knew it would be maybe a little bit hotter when compared to 6700K but not with such a big difference.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 3, 2017)

SlySkill said:


> Well, it is.



theres nothing wrong with that, Ive personally never owned a "perf" laptop, so your that much more experienced than i am. However, Just like a new parent, a new owner can be made to feel nervous over very small issues, sort like the new parent who gets worried over every little cough theyre new child makes in the night. a few of the members who have offered theyre advice, are( for lack of a better analogy), akin to a pediatrician(have a great deal of experience on this subject, since they deal with it on a day to day basis for a living sometimes), and have a great deal of experience with these types of laptops. Id recommend that what @cdawall  offers for advice, you take as fact, and you can always buy a laptop cooler if your so inclined.@ the end of the day, its meant to bring you joy, not worry, so enjoy it, and have fun

enjoy the Laptop.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 3, 2017)

There is something to note: a CPU running at 90c and a CPU running at 60c will perform the same.

There is this brief that having components run cooler will prolong its lifespan, which is true, but you will replace them looooong before reduction of lifespan caused by extra heat takes any notice. Overclocking tend to case far more damage and you don't generally see people complaining about their CPU dying due to overclocking.

Additionally, as long as temp is within spec, it is meant to withstand such temperature.

Nothing will melt unless the laptop is badly designed which ROG is generally not.


----------



## SlySkill (Apr 4, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> theres nothing wrong with that, Ive personally never owned a "perf" laptop, so your that much more experienced than i am. However, Just like a new parent, a new owner can be made to feel nervous over very small issues, sort like the new parent who gets worried over every little cough theyre new child makes in the night. a few of the members who have offered theyre advice, are( for lack of a better analogy), akin to a pediatrician(have a great deal of experience on this subject, since they deal with it on a day to day basis for a living sometimes), and have a great deal of experience with these types of laptops. Id recommend that what @cdawall  offers for advice, you take as fact, and you can always buy a laptop cooler if your so inclined.@ the end of the day, its meant to bring you joy, not worry, so enjoy it, and have fun
> 
> enjoy the Laptop.


 thanks! 


alucasa said:


> There is something to note: a CPU running at 90c and a CPU running at 60c will perform the same.
> 
> There is this brief that having components run cooler will prolong its lifespan, which is true, but you will replace them looooong before reduction of lifespan caused by extra heat takes any notice. Overclocking tend to case far more damage and you don't generally see people complaining about their CPU dying due to overclocking.
> 
> ...


Brilliant answer! Well, in this case, i will just keep the laptop as it is and try not to worry about temps anymore.

Thank you for your amazing answers, guys!


----------



## Constantine (Jun 24, 2020)

Sorry to reopen an old thread.  I wondered what TIM is? I can’t find any definition online?

Also I have a similar issue with overheating.
I have an Asus Rog G752VS with i7-6700HQ and a GTX 1070.  On idle it sits between 40-50c (this seems alright to me??). However with say a game like MW the GPU hits 90c and the CPU 90-95+c.
The GPU never seems to reach 90 quickly but never go above it? I am not sure what that’s about.
I have not cleaned the laptop or replaced any thermal paste yet and have had it for 3 years so am about to do that.  However is there anything else I can try?  The fans seem to be maxing out also. The cpu fan goes from 1700rpm at idle to 4000rpm When at top temperatures.  Is this all something to be worried about??
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!  

Also, I think I need to replace the battery as it drains in under 2 hours.  I have cleared most background processes and think it is just the age of the battery. However apparently the batteries aren’t easy to replace and require a full strip of the machine :/


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 25, 2020)

TIM = Thermal Interface Material  ... the goop between the Heat Sink / Cooler and the CPU

I'd avoid AS5 ... See curing (takes 7 weeks) and capacitance issues noted on their web site.  Shin Etsu G751 matched AS5 and can be had for $4.00   Gelid Extreme is also very good and remains malleabe  abit longer ... Thermal Grizzly products are the top notch option but are a bit more expensive

_Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.  While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces,  pins, and leads.  While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.) 

Due to the unique shape and sizes of the particles in Arctic Silver 5's conductive matrix, it will take a up to 200 hours and several thermal cycles to achieve maximum particle to particle thermal conduction and for the heatsink to CPU interface to reach maximum conductivity.     (This period will be longer in a system without a fan on the heatsink  or with a low speed fan on the heatsink.) On systems measuring actual  internal core temperatures via the CPU's internal diode, the measured  temperature will often drop 2C to 5C over this "break-in" period. This break-in will occur during the normal use of the computer as long as the computer is turned off from time to time and the interface is allowed to cool to room temperature. Once the break-in   is complete, the computer can be left on if desired. _

Here's an old post I keep handy for laptop threads

1.  If you use a notebook cooler, make sure it's not USB powered from your laptop).  I have seen the power draw blow the USB header.

2.  Be wary of brand models which provide CPU / GPU options ... Often the higher performance option will over tax the cooling system.  Recognize that the goals of thin and cool are fighting each othere ... hi performance and cool are fighting each other.

3,  Getting custom built lappies avoids this issue.   When you do custom lappies, yu can select your TIM for GPU and CPU.

4.  What is ambient temp ?

5.  Be careful of what laptop is sitting on.  Having a few papers under your laptop for example can severely impact airflow.  Elevating the rear of the laptop is very effective.

6.  Elevating the rear of the laptop is very effective.   With CAD being the tool for architects and Engineers, I see a lot of triangular scales used for this purpose,


			https://www.amazon.com/3000-Pocket-Combination-Scale-Color/dp/B000KNP5FM
		


7.  Most laptops have a (unpublicized) key combo which switches fans tom 100% speed.  Very useful when in hot ambient conditions

8.  Im taking an online seminar at the moment with video conferencing (on break) .... charger plugged in

Temps w/ rpm @ 100% and rear elevated = 42C
Temps w/ rpm per fan curve and rear elevated = 52C
Temps w/ rpm per fan curve and  flat on desk = 60C

9.  Recognize that almost every brand you ever heard of doesn't actually "make" a laptop.  You will oft see folks arguing over which brand is "better" and it turns out they are made from the same parts, on the same lines by the same techs.  

    Quanta sells to (among others) HP, Lenovo, Apple, Acer, Dell, NEC, and Fujitsu
    Compal sells to (among others) Acer, Dell, Lenovo and HP
    Wistron (former manufacturing & design division of Acer) sells to Dell, Acer, Lenovo and HP
    Inventec sells to HP, Dell and Lenovo;
    Pegatron sells to Asus, Apple, Dell, Acer and Microsoft
    Foxconn sells to Asus, Dell, HP and Apple
    Flextronics (former Arima Computer Corporation notebook division) sells to HP

10. Take of he bottom panels and blow out all fans, heat sinks and nooks / crannies about every 3 - 6 months.   Hold your finger on fans to prevent them from moving when directing air strem thru fans.

11. Avoid synthetic stress utilities ... they serve no purpose on laptops or desktops.  Often 24 hour stable P95 OCs will fail in  a few minutes on RoG Real Bench

12.  Call manufacturer test report ... a laptop marketed as suitable for your usage should not be approaching 90C ... My custom built never breaks 78 and Im sure a custom built base model would be cheaper than what you'd ay fpor a gamomg or performance laptop..


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 25, 2020)

those temps wouldnt worry me at all buddy there well within range, now if it was hitting near the 100c or over id think diff but laptops run warm nowa days. but as others have said get one of those coolers that you sit it on if needed.


----------



## Constantine (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks both for those replies!
Yep I'll invest in a cooler that doesn't run off the pc, and will clean out the machine.  Thanks for the tips on thermal pastes!


John Naylor said:


> Call manufacturer test report ... a laptop marketed as suitable for your usage should not be approaching 90C ... My custom built never breaks 78 and Im sure a custom built base model would be cheaper than what you'd ay fpor a gamomg or performance laptop


Very interesting, I'll bear that in mind for the future.  Also, I haven't come across someone mention a manufacturers test report yet.  Is this something I can do myself/ if not the warranty has expired and i would not know where to start to get one of these done..



John Naylor said:


> Elevating the rear of the laptop is very effective.


It's always on a flat surface with nothing near the back or sides to block airflow.  I have raised the back the last week and it's dropped the temps, but only by 2-4 degrees unfortunately.



xtreemchaos said:


> now if it was hitting near the 100c or over id think diff


Well the CPU is reaching 95ish but the GPU only 90c max.  According to manufacturers specs the CPU failing point is 100c and the GPU is 95c.  So they are both now reaching only 5c below the failing limit.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 26, 2020)

i agree with changing the paste would be a good move "but check that it dont void your warranty " its the first thing i do with lappys followed with setting up throttlestop which knocked 10c off my MSI GP72MVR Leopard Pro  .


----------

